# translation of a book for learning flute



## soundlover

I have a french book for learning the flute.It is supposed to guide me with the help of a teacher but since there is no teacher from now on i am trying to learn by my self.the problem is that apart from the notes there are a few paragraphs with instructions but I don't speak french
Is there anybody who can translate for me?
I used the google translator but the results were unsatisfactory.I adress to the members here because they are already musicians and I guess the translation of a few paragraphs would be easy and accurate.


----------



## Head_case

soundlover said:


> I have a french book for learning the flute.It is supposed to guide me with the help of a teacher but since there is no teacher from now on i am trying to learn by my self.the problem is that apart from the notes there are a few paragraphs with instructions but I don't speak french
> Is there anybody who can translate for me?
> I used the google translator but the results were unsatisfactory.I adress to the members here because they are already musicians and I guess the translation of a few paragraphs would be easy and accurate.


Hey - I can help. I speak French fluently as you will see.

Salut Soundlover,

En Francais, tu t'appelles 'Amant du son' ...how romantique!

Je peux vous helper un peu si tu etes in need du teaching du flute traversiere. C'est actually tres simple to learn how to blow la flute. Quelquefois, des books ne sont pas tres useful, but that's pourquoi les humanes on le oueb/internet peuvent decipher toutes vos problems. In fact, je n'ai pas besoin de Googlechrome! Je prefere my own translations. C'est comme un peu du teaching meme, n'est-ce pas? Meme si tu ne parlez pas francais, what I'm writing is tres comprehensible! 
Tu auras un bundle de fun avec my help with your translations!

On the otherhand, why don't you get the standard Rubank Elementary primer, or if you can afford it, the Trevor Wye introduction? The Marcel Moyse French primer isn't really necessary these days 

Seriously though - if it's only a few paragraphs, I can translate properly into orthodox French


----------



## soundlover

thanks for the offer.you have pm


----------

